# My endler guppies keep chasing my platties!



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

My 5 male endler guppies keep chasing my 2 female platties should i get some female endler guppies?:fish::fish:


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

That depends on how many endlers you want in the tank six months from now. The males will go after the female platties if endlers or guppies aren't available. Maybe you'll get some hybrids, maybe not.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i would*

i was willing to get some female endlers but i cant at the minute i have 5 male endlers, 2 female platties and 1 cory ctfish they are in a 7 .5 litre i think with a filter and they are only in there until i can move my goldfish somewhere.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a really small tank for that bio load.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i know*

i know it is but the filter is for a 45 litre tank and the fish arent very big but they were in a 10 gallon but the 13 white cloud mountain minnows got ill so i had to seperate them.:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Well you better not mess around with those water changes. Your best advise at his point is to buy a bigger aquarium or start finding new homes for a few of those fish.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*what i am going to do is*

i am going to wait possibly up to a month for my 2 goldfish to be big enough to go with my long-nosed sturgeon which is about a foot maybe bigger and then move the 8 fish into the 10 gallon where the goldfish are now.:fish::fish:


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I think its time for you to get a 40 gallon breeder tank next. You have big plans for your fish and the 40b is a great starting point. Its the all around starter tank. It has good floor space to house your interesting fish choices until you hammer out what direction you want to go with these fish. Especially when you start throwing in species like sturgeon.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i have*

i have i think a 30, 40 or 50 gallon tank 
a 10 gallon tank
a 3 gallon tank
a 2 gallon tank
a 1 gallon tank and hopefully a 12 foot pond soon (i really want the pond so much!!)


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i dont know*

i dont know whether i should get somemore tanks.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

I want a lot of fish I can't keep. Seriously, step back and see what resources you have, then pick fish appropriately. Nothing you have is big enough for goldfish, and only the 10-gallon is big enough for endlers, or maybe endler/platty blend so long as the numbers are small and there is no breeding.

Your tanks are much better suited to killifish than to more common fish.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i am*

i might be getting a pond so the goldfish the sturgeon and the rosy red minnow will be going outside and the others will be going into the big tank.


----------

